# Ram air



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone run the 1/4 with the driver's side headlight removed? Seems like it would give outside air a straight shot to the filter.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

Balew said:


> Anyone run the 1/4 with the driver's side headlight removed? Seems like it would give outside air a straight shot to the filter.


I wouldnt think that would add much if any. The lower part of the facia seems to look sufficient and wide open.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

yes I have. it make the air very easy to get and before i procharged my GTO it helpedit was actually good for a tenth of a sec. not to mention the rpm was smoother on the rise. but I had a K&N air cleaner on the the car so the factory box was gone. the air went strait to the filter. It also suceeded in making me feel like a mustang...


----------

